# Turner Glassworks Jar



## oldiron (Feb 16, 2018)

My 6-yr-old dug this up while we were poking around the ruins of an old foundation. It has the patent on the bottom and I was able to look it up (see attachment). Looks to be from the 1930s. Patent filed by Wilson Edwards for the Turner Glassworks in Terre Haute. Neat little jar and cool to see the patent for it.

Probably has no value but my kid thinks it's worth a fortune.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 16, 2018)

Neat little jar! The real value here is getting to do things with your kid and seeing the excitement over their discovery. That alone is worth a fortune.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 17, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> neat little jar! The real value here is getting to do things with your kid and seeing the excitement over their discovery. That alone is worth a fortune.


agreed ! ! !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm afraid I cannot expand the patent page, but is it a mustard jar?


----------



## oldiron (Feb 18, 2018)

I've got my little guy hooked on digging. That indeed makes it doubly enjoyable!

Here's a link to the patent in PDF form: https://patents.google.com/patent/USD77822
From what I've read they made several different sizes in this style and they were used primarily for pickles.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 21, 2018)

There are some collectors who like the clear "Design Patent" jars, and you could probably sell it for a few bucks.  However it sounds like you'll be keeping it as a memento of his first find & will bring you great memories for the years to come.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Feb 22, 2018)

Nicely decorated jar!
If you could find a lid for it, it could hold old marbles or other tiny antique items.

At the patent office site:
http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=D0077822


----------

